
Robot band plays Ace of Spades - teamhappy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3RBSkq-_St8
======
6stringmerc
Pretty impressive and entertaining as well. I did once catch a Captured by
Robots! show and very much enjoyed the performance. Having a human involved to
banter and do vocals was a big part of that show, so it did have a different
vibe.

~~~
wmeredith
@compressorhead is working on a singer and second guitarist.

------
lightlyused
Technically awesome, musically meh. More impressed with
[https://youtu.be/9VymAn8QJNQ](https://youtu.be/9VymAn8QJNQ) .

------
morekozhambu
For a moment, I thought robots played the Ace of Spades game
[[http://aceofspades.com/](http://aceofspades.com/)]

------
brudgers
Compressorhead homepage:
[https://compressorhead.rocks/](https://compressorhead.rocks/)

------
gmarx
I love the 4 armed drummer. There was such a character in the Nexus comics.
The bass player is impressive using fingers. What is going on with the
guitarist and all the tubes? Is a six string too difficult to play with robot
fingers?

------
bogomipz
This is amazing. Does anybody know if Compressorhead does actual public gigs?
I would love to see a full show.

I wasn't able to view their FB account as I am non-FB user.

------
WheelsAtLarge
Now, if they could get Lemmy back then we're golden.

------
mightytightywty
Hasn't Chuck E Cheese been doing this since I was a kid?

